# R.E.M. Puts New Album Online Via iLike



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"As R.E.M.'s Michael Stipe said:

"I think you can either go with it or sit back and watch it happen, and I would rather be out on the field than in the bleachers.""
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080312/004726506.shtml


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Did anyone here get the R.E.M. album via iLike?

Peace...


----------

